# Just Built This



## RON58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Only did what ya see for a test run. Still need to deal with the saw dust getting into my track. Think I have that figure out. Would like to come up with aux oiling deal ? What do ya all think ? just learned how to post pics this AM so bear with me.


----------



## RON58 (Jan 27, 2009)

More


----------



## MJR (Jan 27, 2009)

Looks like a Norwood?


----------



## farmerjack68 (Jan 27, 2009)

Look's good to me .


----------



## MotorSeven (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting...
How does the saw tower attach to the track? 

If you upload to Photobucket.com first, then copy the "direct link" of each pic there, you can paste them here using the "insert image"button above(the yellow w/green mountains). Then the pic's show on the post without having to open them.

RD


----------



## RON58 (Jan 29, 2009)

The "tower" I made from two pcs of 1/4" angle to form a 2 1/2" tube. Its welded to 3/8" plate that is bolted to the carriage which rides in garage door tracks for rails. I will cut the tower shorter Approx 8".I made it a little long till I seen how it worked. No sense putting excess weight on things.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jan 29, 2009)

Pretty cool Ron. How do you measure the cuts? Does the saw move up and down on the post?


----------



## RON58 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes Sir, It's mounted to a larger pc of tubing that slides up and down the post neatly. Used a pc of 5/8 all thread with a crank handle.Goes pretty freely. When I get rolling with it I want to mount a metal (scale)yard stick at some point.It will more than likely need to be quickly adjustable so I can move it and get a bench mark so to speak after the first slab.


----------



## rube2112 (Jan 31, 2009)

RON58 said:


> Yes Sir, It's mounted to a larger pc of tubing that slides up and down the post neatly. Used a pc of 5/8 all thread with a crank handle.Goes pretty freely. When I get rolling with it I want to mount a metal (scale)yard stick at some point.It will more than likely need to be quickly adjustable so I can move it and get a bench mark so to speak after the first slab.



I like this setup...you did a good job!! I think having rollers when you are chainsaw milling makes all the difference and makes the cuts faster. I'm thinking of building something similar to what railomatic has on his grandberg type mills that have rollers. I'm interested in seeing how big a difference rollers make. Don't forget to post pictures when you are sawing!!....Robb


----------



## Backwoods (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks like a lot of time and thought went into building that. Hope it works good for you.


----------



## TedChristiansen (Feb 1, 2009)

RON58 said:


> Only did what ya see for a test run. Still need to deal with the saw dust getting into my track. Think I have that figure out. Would like to come up with aux oiling deal ? What do ya all think ? just learned how to post pics this AM so bear with me.



Ron,

That is very nice. You are obviously a very talented fabricator. Let us know how it works in the field!

Ted


----------



## BobL (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks good Ron. 

I have seen a similar mill running on rails that used a couple of hair driers to blow the sawdust off the rails. Of course that is not going to work if you have no power.

Whether you need an Aux oiler or not It depends on the type of wood and width of the slab or length of the bar. Aux oilers are usually placed on the bar nose so some sort of overhead gantry like railomatic used may be needed. 

One thing worth thinking about is tying the outboard throttle cable down to the handle. If someone is near the chain and the saw is idling and someone/thing knocks the cable that may not be a good thing.

Anyway keep posting the pics.


----------



## RON58 (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes there are a few things I still need to take care of. Just no time right now but still thinking all the time. I will fix the throttle cable for sure,thanks.Saw dust on the track I think I have figured out. Gonna bend up a slanted dust pan to divert the stuff to the outside of the track.The vibration should move it pretty well. I made up an oil system that will clamp to the bar nose.The see through tank will mount to the top of the post. Good that I left it a little long after all. When I was screwing around with that I noticed the 28" bar actually has some flexing and with the added weight of the oil tubing and mount I may need to run some sort of support out there to keep it more ridged.


----------



## valekbrothers (Feb 11, 2009)

*heres your pics*


----------



## valekbrothers (Feb 11, 2009)

*and the rest*














Sorry if they are not in the same order......


----------



## RON58 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats cool as heck. I hate to say this but I hate people like you (kidding) I simply can not get the hang of this stuff. Maybe its not spending time but I'd rather be in the shop building things. Thanks buddy.


----------



## R?d (Oct 6, 2010)

*Hi Ron58*

I do admire your chainsaw mill. I´ve been looking at several types of chainsaw mills and especially Norwwods portable.
I can see that yours look alike but using rails in your way was quite interesting.
But how have you solved the problem with saw dust ? Brushes ?


----------

